
Show HN: AutoProctor – Proctoring of Online Tests Using TensorFlow - jayanthtn
https://www.autoproctor.co/
======
evanmaynard1
Have you thought about an upgraded service to have you review students data
manually? Customers might pay a premium to have a human look at it so they
don't have to choose between looking at it themselves and trusting your AI.

~~~
jayanthtn
Good point. There are other proctoring services that offer a human proctor.
So, at one level, we would be competing with them.

But, more importantly, we tell our teachers that they should think of
AutoProctor as more of a preventive tool. Just knowing that they are being
monitored means that students are much less likely to cheat. Teachers tell us
that student grades have dropped significantly since they started using
AutoProctor. So, at least as of now, it seems to be working.

Another area we would have to worry about with a human reviewing the evidence
is the Privacy. For now, only the algorithm and the kid's teachers have access
to the data. Opening it up to third-party contractors would mean having to
deal with all the issues that brings along.

------
surajs
Fantastic! Cannot wait to try it out!

~~~
jayanthtn
You can try it by clicking on the 'Try It Yourself' button on the homepage!

